# For those who want to upgrade from a6000 to a6300



## enerlevel (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi all, 
I just had a chance to compare the two cameras. Earlier I had read online that the a6300 is just a slight upgrade to the a6000 while some said that the sensor is much better at high ISO. Well my findings are

1) focus is just a little faster on a6300 specially at night

2) out of the camera, the raw from a6300 between 1600 to 3200 is cleaner but not a lot of difference

3) noise at high ISO 6400 upwards is probably the same.

4) the most significant difference is how the a6300 renders black areas. I have a few pics where the a6000 showed purplish shades even at 3200 ISO while the a6300 always remained black even uptill 25000 ISO. 

Conclusion:-
It is very very true that if noise or sharpness is the only reason to upgrade to the a6300 from a6000 then it is not worth it. Yes the files from a6300 is cleaner but only so slightly. 
However, the a6300 has no purple cast or shades at all in the black shadows and retains the colour better than the a6000. This can be seen even at low ISO. In fact the blacks remains as good as my ex -a7s.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 15, 2017)

That was pretty much the conclusion I came to as well. Neither the a6300 nor the a6500 had large enough changes to tempt me away from the a6000. I'd rather spend money on lenses. I doubt that another APS-C camera will excite me until they come up with a true successor to the NEX-7 with its Tri-Navi system. Add a functional touchscreen, IBIS, and faster flash sync speed, and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## enerlevel (Feb 15, 2017)

cherylynne1 said:


> That was pretty much the conclusion I came to as well. Neither the a6300 nor the a6500 had large enough changes to tempt me away from the a6000. I'd rather spend money on lenses. I doubt that another APS-C camera will excite me until they come up with a true successor to the NEX-7 with its Tri-Navi system. Add a functional touchscreen, IBIS, and faster flash sync speed, and I'll be a happy camper.




yes but the blacks are truly amazing on the a6300...


----------



## greybeard (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks, I'll be keeping my A6000 for now.


----------



## goodguy (May 25, 2017)

Very close to pull trigger on an a6300, the a6000 is much cheaper but the better AF and 4K pushes me toward the a6300


----------



## TrolleySwag (Nov 19, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Very close to pull trigger on an a6300, the a6000 is much cheaper but the better AF and 4K pushes me toward the a6300


Pretty much why I'm upgrading. Being able to use eye focus in continuousl mode is huge for me shooting my kids. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MassWineGuy (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m considering the A6000. Just how non-black are the blacks it produces? Is it really obvious or do you need an 8x10 print to notice?

Is the autofocus good in low light shots? I read that it’s very fast. But also hear complaints about its user interface. How painful is it?


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 9, 2018)

MassWineGuy said:


> I’m considering the A6000. Just how non-black are the blacks it produces? Is it really obvious or do you need an 8x10 print to notice?
> 
> Is the autofocus good in low light shots? I read that it’s very fast. But also hear complaints about its user interface. How painful is it?



I don't know about the user interface "pain" but then I admit I'm not aware of 'non-black' blacks
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## MassWineGuy (Apr 9, 2018)

Some report seeing purple in some shades of black.


----------



## maramos (May 29, 2018)

Haven’t noticed the blacks on my 6000. Have been considering the 6300 for the silent shooting.   Would be nice during kids concerts.  Wife says I make too much noise when shooting. Friend has a 6300 and showed me the silent shooting he uses during golf.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 8, 2018)

I shoot my a6000 and I also shoot a lot of Nikon.  I have never noticed any purplish cast to the blacks on mine but, now I will look for it.  One thing I've been interested is the Nikon AF-S to E mount adapters that are coming out these days from Velos and the like.  Do they work with the A6000?

edit:

According to what I have read, the Velos AF-S to E mount will not work with the A6000.


----------



## Louis A McGinnis (Sep 23, 2019)

The title feature of the Sony a6300 is its quickness. Much more particularly, the pace of its autofocus system.

 Its 425 stage detection autofocus points (the top on every interchangeable lens camera) allow the a6300 to attain lock on in only 0.05 seconds. Sony calls it the world's quickest autofocus feature (for an APS C digital camera at least), as well as early reports claim that we would be foolish to disagree.

Naturally, Sony made similar statements with the Sony a6000 when it released in first 2014, but which attained the name with 179 stage detection points in a fractionally more slowly 0.06 secs.

Both cameras are able to capture at 11fps in their respective burst modes.

We have talked about that these 2 cameras look alike, and truly, the similarity is indisputable. Though the Sony a6300 consists of significantly sterner stuff.

Even though the Sony a6000 showcased magnesium alloy in the home section of its, the Sony a6300's body is completely made up of the content. Sony has additionally enhanced on the a6000's h20 as well as dust resistance, and also reinforced the lens mount building.

The effect is a far more rigid, tough, yet still fairly light camera. Put quite simply, the Sony a6300 is a bit better produced.
Just like the look of these 2 cameras, their impression sensors seem to be exactly the same on paper. Nevertheless, Sony promises that the a6300's 24.2 megapixel APS C sensor is "newly developed."

Evidently, the brand new sensor includes copper wiring into the framework of its, which increases light collection efficiency and also substantially accelerates readout speed.

In conjunction with a BIONZ X processor improved by a brand new image processing algorithm, the a6300 is able to handle ISO sensitivity of up to 51,200. The a6000 went up to ISO 25,600.
Sony has loaded the a6300 with a significantly enhanced viewfinder - or perhaps, to make use of Sony's terminology, a Tru-Finder.

Evidently, this's the identical XGA OLED 2.4 million dot viewfinder as can be found on Sony's top end A7 assortment, but with a bit less magnification.

It is also easy to bump the refresh price up to 120Hz, therefore the camera's super fast subject tracking abilities are correctly relayed on the eyepiece.
Click for more info


----------

